# Terrifying Spencer 42' - Should I buy?



## blistovmhz (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a liveaboard that may eventually do some bluewater. I have two adults (I'm 6'5" and the lady is tiny) and 4 cats. I'm new to boats so I don't really know what size I should be looking at.

At any rate, I've found a Spencer 42' for sale. Currently posted at $15,000 CAD, but it'll come down soon as the owner is leaving the country in three weeks so he'll take whatever he can get for it. I doubt it'll sell if I don't take it. The pictures immediately make me feel like i'm about to be raped and/or murdered and probably also eaten.
Can view here: https://docs.google.com/open?id=1l99DL3L94vxqVGhakGctFMbwP9_shsbAz9p_H0w_6ME4ZhM1FNtTfunsq_Yt

I don't know what this guy was thinking. He apparently takes his kids out sailing every weekend on this thing, but it looks like it's mostly been used to store bodies.

At any rate, I've heard these hulls are bulletproof and capable bluewater vessels. i'd have to redo the entire interior so I'd be talking him down to $5-$10k before I even considered buying it.

Thoughts on scary boat?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

blistovmhz said:


> I'm looking for a liveaboard that may eventually do some bluewater. I have two adults (I'm 6'5" and the lady is tiny) and 4 cats. I'm new to boats so I don't really know what size I should be looking at.
> 
> At any rate, I've found a Spencer 42' for sale. Currently posted at $15,000 CAD, but it'll come down soon as the owner is leaving the country in three weeks so he'll take whatever he can get for it. I doubt it'll sell if I don't take it. The pictures immediately make me feel like i'm about to be raped and/or murdered and probably also eaten.
> Can view here: https://docs.google.com/open?id=1l99DL3L94vxqVGhakGctFMbwP9_shsbAz9p_H0w_6ME4ZhM1FNtTfunsq_Yt
> ...


Trust you are aware that is *not* a Spencer as in Spencer Yachts from Richmond? I believe it was designed by John Spencer - an Ozzie or Kiwi IIRC. Looks like it was built of plywood.


----------



## blistovmhz (Jun 29, 2012)

The current owner thought it was a Brandylmyer sloop... But he's also a little crazy. I'm trying to track down info, but yea, that interior looks terrible. I haven't seen it in person. I figured all that wood on the interior v-berth part of the hull was framing for interior stuff. No?


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

42 feet for someone with no experience is a mistake, even if you are going to be a parker. Go get some experience first.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

No, looks like it is the deck bracing for a plywood deck. the hull also looks like a plywood boat it has a bit of a hard chine in the bow and on the stern near the water line. does not look like a molded fiberglass hull. cabin is all wrong for a Spencer 42. looks like a one off home built and way to much boat and old junk equipment on board for a novice


----------



## blistovmhz (Jun 29, 2012)

delite said:


> 42 feet for someone with no experience is a mistake, even if you are going to be a parker. Go get some experience first.


Oh, I certainly plan to. A friend of a friend has offered to take me out when I feel like a skip over to Bowen. I just don't want to invest a tonne of time into this if it's ultimately not going to be a realistic proposition. Everyone has their opinions and they vary dramatically. About half the people I speak to say I shouldn't bother throwing money away on anything I can pick up for under $60k while the other half says I'd be a chump to spend more than $20. The half on the left also say it's not possible to live aboard (comfortably) anything smaller than 42' while the other side of course says there are tonnes of well laid out 30 footers that'll comfortably accommodate two adults full time.

Really just trying to talk to more liveaboards and get input from them. Most of the the "spend >$60 or go home" folk all live in million dollar homes, and each of their 5 cars are worth more than my life .
Unfortunately though, it seems that most liveaboards don't seem to get online to discuss as often as the recreational sailors.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

"brand new electrical panel (needs to be installed)". Priceless.

Could I suggest you treat that hot water heater installation with the greatest of suspicion? Where is the exhaust going? If it's a balanced flu design, into that berth in the next room. If the fumes come out of the top (and it looks like they do), they are filling up the salon. At least there's a metal shield to stop the fibreglass melting.

Two propane detectors does not a safe installation make. A CO detector might be a good move. Ripping out the heater might be an ever better one.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

it floats, it moves under it's own power, and it looks like it couldn't possibly smell worse with four cats on board. You have a LOT, repeat, A LOT of deferred maintenance catch-up ahead of you, so a survey is a necessity, by someone who knows wood boats.
If you can get it for less than $250/ft with a survey that you are comfortable with, and you are comfortable with wood, it looks like a decent package.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I say keep looking! That looks like an endless $ and work pit . . .


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like a particle board sole in cabin . . . interesting alternative to teak and holly . . . run away . . . don't look back!

Mobnets
1973 Paceship Chance 32/28


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Another vote for "run away as fast as you can!" Even if it were free, you'd have to sink so much money into that boat to put things right it just wouldn't be worth it. In the end, that kind of investment of time and money only makes sense when you pour it into a top quality boat with a pedigree. Even then, it's rare to recoup your investment. It's one thing to buy a derelict to simply live on at the dock, but when you start mentioning bluewater sailing .... Better to look for a quality boat that an owner has lovingly restored and maintained and who is selling for health or age reasons. Even then, you'll find the upkeep on the boat time-consuming and expensive (if you keep it up to a high standard). Keep looking. There are a lot of used boats out there for sale.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Run Forest Run.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow -- 

I mean, really, WOW!

My first thought was "this is a great example of what happens when Home Depot advises someone on how to renovate a boat."

My second thought was "Jane, get me off this crazy thing."

However, I do think BLJ's got a valid point. If your expectations are not too great, this may be a fit for you -- if (and that's a huge, Nimitz class if) the survey finds it to be relatively seaworthy.

Without doubt, there's a ton of work and money that'll need to be invested to make her right.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

PorFin said:


> My second thought was "Jane, get me off this crazy thing."


You rotten sumbeetch...i now have "The Jetson's theme stuck in my head.


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

That IS a scary boat. I'm not one to shy away from a boatload of work, but that looks like it'd not be worth the price, at any price, if you actually wanted to go sailing in something any time soon.

I'm almost done a refit on a MUCH smaller fibreglass 28ft boat. Thing was completely gutted and re-done, and it's taken my fiancée and I practically every weekend, and most of our free weeknights over the past 14 months to get it to this point. We've done everything ourselves with guidance and assistance from others. If you intend to get her fixed up yourself, just keep in mind that it will take WAY longer than you think, and a lot more effort than you can imagine at the outset. We've also spent to this point about twice the purchase price on tools, materials, and equipment.

That being said, if you make it past all that, I'm sure the feeling will be amazing when its all done. (I'll let you know when I experience it for myself.)


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I like how it looks as if the engine was mounted using random bits of 2x4.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Damn, I can't see the pics from work... Sounds like a treat though!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I would say it MIGHT be a good buy but you do need to get someone who knows his way around wooden boats to check that the hull is sound. I am assuming it is wood from the interior shots. 

A professional survey might be worthwhile. 

If the hull is OK, the rigging and sails have some life left and it has a running engine then at 7 to 10 k it is a lot of boat. 

Get someone with experience to go sailing with you the first few times. It is not rocket science, practice docking somewhere you can't hit other boats as it is harder than sailing.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

"Crazy owner finds even more crazy buyer"should be the ad. What kind of outfitting has been done to that "boat"? it's mish mosh of Home Center low budget Items.. Owner is leaving.. he's running fast as he can after someone buys that wreck. 

By the way.. never install a water heater over top of a stove... even if it's not gas fired.. the floor is going swell with moisture, the cats will love to wizz in all the corners of the boat because it's smell is already just right for that. 

Did you know your not supposed to buy a boat that's in the water if you have no plans to have it pulled and at least inspected? So the engine runs... whoopie..it will be 10 yrs before it ever moves again. But then there's always the dingy...


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Scrap her, use the money to buy a boat in better condition.


----------



## S/V Arabesque (Jan 19, 2012)

"Even if it were free, you'd have to sink so much money into that boat to put things right it just wouldn't be worth it." qutoed from copacabana, which from my personal experience would be on the mark. Most older boats that seem to be a "bargin" end up requireing at leat as much as the purchase price in repairs. Much better to save up and by the newest boat with the newest equipment you can. _Just sayin._


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

John Brandlmayr never drew a bow like that.

Here is the boat for sale compared to a Spencer 42

I would run.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

When I see bows like that, I think another ferrocement homebuild from the 70's. You say it has a hard chine though?


----------



## blistovmhz (Jun 29, 2012)

Hahaha! Oh man. Thanks for all the input folks. I'm not one to shy away from some hard work if the price is right. I also buy old $500 jeeps and make'm go better than the day they rolled off the line, but this boat, as stated in the OP, just scares me. I mostly wanted to see how accurate my initial assessment was. I was going to go take a look at it just cause, all information is good information right? But if this is as several have said, a wood boat (despite the owner claiming it's FG), I'd probably have told him to show me the head and ran when he wasn't looking as to not be murdered.

That said, I seem to have gotten much more constructive input on this thread than my main "how do I liveaboard" thread.

What should I be looking for with $20k in my pocket, and a steady income? Assume my current rent is $1500/m for a tiny, ugly, smelly 2bdrm apt with no storage space, yard, garage, or even a place to hang my bikes.

The O/I 33's and S2 11.0C's look massive compared to the Buchan 37 I was just on. What should I realistically expect to be put down on a boat big enough for 2 people and a few cats to live aboard (keeping in mind our current place is only 700sq', poorly laid out, and I still feel it's bigger than I want). ?


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

But the Buchan will sail circles around the other 2 you mention. An I/O 33, while not being a great sailor, has more live aboard room than about anything other than a 33' RV.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

20K will buy you a very good Oday 32 CC, a very good Gulf 29, a usable Willard 30 a very good bayfield 29, an exceptional CS27... or an average bayliner buccaneer 27- y'all ask really stupid money for those pigs on the west coast for some reason


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

puddinlegs said:


> But the Buchan will sail circles around the other 2 you mention. An I/O 33, while not being a great sailor, has more live aboard room than about anything other than a 33' RV.


is an I/O 33 simply a limited edition Morgan Out Island 33 marketed to dyslexics?


----------



## blistovmhz (Jun 29, 2012)

bljones said:


> is an I/O 33 simple a limited edition Morgan Out Island 33 marketed to dyslexics?


Corerct!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Y'know, i'm on my 6th beer, and I can almost pronounce the OPs username.


----------



## blistovmhz (Jun 29, 2012)

bljones said:


> Y'know, i'm on my 6th beer, and I can almost pronounce the OPs username.


heh. Blistov - Megahertz  Been my handle for ... nearly 20 years now.


----------

